
Ask HN: What's your salary / hourly rate? - giampo
Seems like it&#x27;s been a while since this was asked. Curious as to changes in the market.
======
matchmike1313
It widely varies for me. For general contract work I shoot for $40-80/hr for
Ruby on Rails or Angular 4 / React / Vue work. I tend to charge less for some
languages that I am less adept with such as Python. I have about 4 years of
experience now.

------
giampo
My input: 75/hr, UX designer.

